# Hopper with Sling - CES Press Releases



## ChAoTiCpInOy (Jan 27, 2011)

http://www.theverge.com/2013/1/7/3846936/dish-hopper-with-sling-takes-on-tv-everywhere

Apparently, Dish is releasing a new Hopper with Sling built into it. It also has built-in wifi and also a faster CPU.

What does this mean for those who already have the Hopper? Are we stuck having to pay $100 to get the Sling add-on?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

*DISH's New Hopper Transfers App Delivers DVR Recordings to iPad for Offline Viewing*

* *Hopper Transfers* - Exclusive to Hopper with Sling - allows customers to move recorded television programs from DVR to iPad
* *No Internet Connection* - Watch favorite programs on the go, with no need for an Internet connection
* *Free* - App and functionality offered at no additional cost

LAS VEGAS--(BUSINESS WIRE)-- Today, DISH (NASDAQ: DISH) introduced the Hopper Transfers™ app, an exclusive feature for the new Hopper™ with Sling® Whole-Home HD DVR that lets customers move television recordings from the DVR to an iPad for viewing without an Internet connection.
Hopper Transfers app lets you move recorded shows to your iPad to watch when an Internet connection ...

"Hopper Transfers completes the TV Everywhere equation by giving DISH customers the ability to take their recorded television programs and watch them even when no Internet connection is available, such as on a plane," said Vivek Khemka, vice president of Product Management at DISH. "For the first time, customers can truly enjoy their DISH service anytime, anywhere."

With the Hopper Transfers app, customers can set up their Hopper with Sling to prepare television recordings for mobile viewing. Recordings are then transferred from Hopper to an iPad via the home's Wi-Fi connection. Each mobile recording transferred features Digital Rights Management technology and is limited to one mobile transfer per recording. Once a recorded television program is finished encoding for mobile viewing, a 30-minute program takes approximately five minutes to move to an iPad.

Other features include:

* Ability to schedule transfers of single episodes or television series.
* Parental locks that block or limit selected programming.
* All the technology necessary to move television recordings from DVR to iPad. No additional cords or adapters required.

The Hopper Transfers feature builds upon DISH's industry-leading TV Everywhere solutions, including the Hopper with Sling, the new DISH Anywhere app and the www.dishanywhere.com online portal. These products allow DISH subscribers to access their live TV and DVR television recordings on mobile devices over the Internet. Live mobile viewing is enabled using Sling technology and is now integrated into the new Hopper with Sling.

In conjunction with the release later this month of DISH's new Hopper with Sling, the Hopper Transfers app will be available in Apple's App Store.

For more information, visit www.dish.com.

For images, visit the DISH News Room http://about.dish.com/multimedia-gallery.

About DISH

DISH Network Corporation (NASDAQ: DISH), through its subsidiary DISH Network L.L.C., provides approximately 14.042 million satellite TV customers, as of Sept. 30, 2012, with the highest quality programming and technology with the most choices at the best value, including HD Free for Life. Subscribers enjoy the largest high definition line-up with more than 200 national HD channels, the most international channels, and award-winning HD and DVR technology. DISH Network Corporation's subsidiary, Blockbuster L.L.C., delivers family entertainment to millions of customers around the world. DISH Network Corporation is a Fortune 200 company. Visit www.dish.com.

Photos/Multimedia Gallery Available: http://www.businesswire.com/multimedia/home/20130107007041/en/


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

*DISH's New "Hopper with Sling" Delivers Unparalleled Choice and Control, at Home or On the Go*

* Hopper with Sling - The only Whole-Home HD DVR that delivers an extensive viewing experience - live TV and DVR recordings - to tablets, smartphones and PCs, at home or away
* Hopper Transfers - Moves television recordings from Hopper with Sling to iPad for viewing when away from an Internet connection
* DISH Explorer app - Second-screen app allows viewers to discover new and trending content, integrates with Twitter and Facebook, can serve as remote-control for Hopper

LAS VEGAS--(BUSINESS WIRE)-- Today, DISH (NASDAQ: DISH) introduced Hopper™ with Sling®, the second generation of its award-winning Whole-Home HD DVR system. The new Hopper with Sling delivers several capabilities that improve the DISH experience at home and on the go by allowing customers to:

* Watch live and recorded television anywhere on Internet-connected tablets, smartphones and PCs at no additional charge using the Hopper's new built-in Sling capabilities and the new DISH Anywhere™ app.
* Move recorded television to an iPad for viewing without an Internet connection using the free Hopper Transfers™ app.
* Transform their TVs into a home media hub with new multi-player gaming apps and the ability to 'fling' photos, videos and music from a mobile device.

"Last year, Hopper delivered the DISH TV experience to multiple rooms. This year, we top that and deliver it anywhere," said Joseph P. Clayton, DISH president and CEO. "With Hopper, the value equation for pay TV becomes radically different. Customers pay only once for their content and can access it anywhere they choose, in the home, or on the go."

Hopper with Sling builds on the award-winning Hopper Whole-Home HD DVR introduced last year, and includes exclusive DISH innovations delivered by the Hopper including PrimeTime Anytime™ and the AutoHop™ commercial-skipping feature.

*SLING TECHNOLOGY POWERS DISH ANYWHERE EXPERIENCE OUTSIDE THE HOME*

Sling technology is now built into each new Hopper with Sling. It works by encoding and redirecting - or place-shifting - a live or recorded TV signal from the Hopper to Internet-connected iOS and Android tablets and smartphones. The DISH Anywhere experience is also available on PCs and Macs.

Customers can also use the Sling feature to watch DVR recordings stored on Hopper's hard drive, including major network shows recorded using DISH's PrimeTime Anytime feature. Both live and recorded television programs are available for viewing in the home as well as outside of it.

"Consumers want to access the shows they pay for on their mobile devices and only the Hopper meets that demand," said Vivek Khemka, vice president of Product Management at DISH. "Our new Hopper with Sling simply makes it easier for our subscribers to watch their favorite programs on the go."

DISH continues to offer Sling place-shifting technology using a separate Sling Adapter® accessory for select DISH DVR models, including the original Hopper Whole-Home HD DVR.

*HOPPER APPS DELIVER MORE CHOICE AND CONTROL*

In addition to the built-in Sling place-shifting technology, the second-generation of Hopper will have several innovative features, including:

*Hopper Transfers™* - This unique capability is the long-awaited solution for watching recorded television programs when no Internet connection is available, such as in-flight or traveling on the road. The Hopper Transfers app lets viewers move recorded television programs from their DVR to an iPad and watch those shows on the go for no additional charge. The transfer of these recordings to the iPad occurs via Wi-Fi in the home. This feature is exclusive to Hopper with Sling.

*DISH Explorer™* - This intuitive second-screen app for iPad combines TV, social media, and remote-control capabilities to enhance the viewing experience. DISH Explorer highlights trending TV programs based on real-time TV viewer data and social media measurements. The free app enables users to engage in conversations relating to the show they are watching on Twitter and Facebook. Sports enthusiasts can even keep up with real-time stats on their favorite teams. Finally, the app can navigate the Hopper's channel guide, DVR and on-demand features using the iPad. DISH Explorer works with all Hopper models.

*Apps* - Hopper expands beyond TV with music apps from Pandora® and SiriusXM® radio, as well as multi-screen, multi-player game apps like PokerFun, Trivia TV and WeDraw. These apps work in combination with smartphones and tablets.

TECH SPECS

Hopper with Sling is powered by a Broadcom BCM7425 processor and runs nearly three-times faster than any other satellite-TV receiver in the U.S. market. Hopper with Sling contains a two-terabyte hard drive, giving viewers up to 500 hours of high-definition (2,000 hours of standard definition) recordings.

DISH's Hopper with Sling includes built-in Wi-Fi for easy networking.

Pricing and availability for Hopper with Sling will be announced later this month.

For images, visit the DISH News Room http://about.dish.com/multimedia-gallery.

About DISH

DISH Network Corporation (NASDAQ: DISH), through its subsidiary DISH Network L.L.C., provides approximately 14.042 million satellite TV customers, as of Sept. 30, 2012, with the highest quality programming and technology with the most choices at the best value, including HD Free for Life. Subscribers enjoy the largest high definition line-up with more than 200 national HD channels, the most international channels, and award-winning HD and DVR technology. DISH Network Corporation's subsidiary, Blockbuster L.L.C., delivers family entertainment to millions of customers around the world. DISH Network Corporation is a Fortune 200 company. Visit www.dish.com.

Photos/Multimedia Gallery Available: http://www.businesswire.com/multimedia/home/20130107007015/en/


----------



## pmjones (Aug 3, 2012)

ChAoTiCpInOy said:


> http://www.theverge.com/2013/1/7/3846936/dish-hopper-with-sling-takes-on-tv-everywhere
> 
> Apparently, Dish is releasing a new Hopper with Sling built into it. It also has built-in wifi and also a faster CPU.
> 
> What does this mean for those who already have the Hopper? Are we stuck having to pay $100 to get the Sling add-on?


Isn't the sling add-on only about $ 20?

I have kinda the same question ~ what about those of us with a 922? Do we have to pay the $ 100 upgrade?


----------



## tsmacro (Apr 28, 2005)

Does this version have the OTA module in it? That's what I've been waiting for, Sling's nice and all but OTA is more important to me.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Someone did doubt when I posted about the coming "Hopper 2" aka XiP913 ... hehe.

Now standby for announcement of new "Zapper2"


----------



## 3HaloODST (Aug 9, 2010)

"tsmacro" said:


> Does this version have the OTA module in it? That's what I've been waiting for, Sling's nice and all but OTA is more important to me.


Nope.


----------



## 3HaloODST (Aug 9, 2010)

"pmjones" said:


> Isn't the sling add-on only about $ 20?
> 
> I have kinda the same question ~ what about those of us with a 922? Do we have to pay the $ 100 upgrade?


Sling Adapter is $50 and the 922 already has Sling built-in.


----------



## 3HaloODST (Aug 9, 2010)

Oh and guess what... Hopper Transfers will only work on the "new" Hopper and not the "old" Hopper. Lame!


----------



## blatimer1983 (Jul 15, 2011)

How many tuners will the new hopper have?


----------



## blatimer1983 (Jul 15, 2011)

Also, is the new hopper going to have the Netflix app as well? If so, this will give Netflix subscribers to log in to their account and watch movies and TV shows that are available to stream.


----------



## 3HaloODST (Aug 9, 2010)

"blatimer1983" said:


> How many tuners will the new hopper have?


3.


----------



## 3HaloODST (Aug 9, 2010)

"blatimer1983" said:


> Also, is the new hopper going to have the Netflix app as well? If so, this will give Netflix subscribers to log in to their account and watch movies and TV shows that are available to stream.


Nope.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

3HaloODST said:


> Oh and guess what... Hopper Transfers will only work on the "new" Hopper and not the "old" Hopper. Lame!


I wondered about that... if the requirement was Sling (which can be done with a Sling adapter on the current Hopper model) OR if they truly were going to limit it to the Hopper 2 only.

Unless there is some technical reason... I think it would be a mistake to leave all their current Hopper customers in the dark on this kind of new feature.


----------



## yosoyellobo (Nov 1, 2006)

Just curious as I don't have Dish, but how much space does a two hour movie take on a IPad?


----------



## HDlover (Jul 28, 2006)

One used to be able to transfer to an external device (Aphos?) Did Dish strike a deal with Apple? Why only the IPad? Does Dish want all their non Hopper DVRs exchanged? No reason why Dish can't do this for all DVRs on many devices.


----------



## some guy (Oct 27, 2012)

"yosoyellobo" said:


> Just curious as I don't have Dish, but how much space does a two hour movie take on a IPad?


SD TV shows take up between 80 and 500 mb usually and depending on the content. HD movies between 1-3gb.


----------



## some guy (Oct 27, 2012)

"HDlover" said:


> One used to be able to transfer to an external device (Aphos?) Did Dish strike a deal with Apple? Why only the IPad? Does Dish want all their non Hopper DVRs exchanged? No reason why Dish can't do this for all DVRs on many devices.


No I don't believe they want all equipment changed. When the 922 came out they didn't try to phase out all other models. I'm not sure they could do it on all other receivers. I'm sure some of it would boil down to hardware limitations on older models.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

To be fair... Dish probably would like to move their older non-Vip customers for sure onto a Hopper setup... Why?

It would lock those legacy customers into new 2 year deals AND start the ball rolling towards the ability to obsolete legacy equipment... which in turn would allow them to drop SD feeds and gain back bandwidth without having to launch more birds into space.

IF Dish could do it, I'm sure they would love for all their older customers to call in tomorrow and sign up for Hoppers.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

HDlover said:


> One used to be able to transfer to an external device (*Aphos*?) Did Dish strike a deal with Apple? Why only the IPad? Does Dish want all their non Hopper DVRs exchanged? No reason why Dish can't do this for all DVRs on many devices.


It is *Archos* PVP models [Personal Video Player].


----------



## snowman (Nov 1, 2004)

Archos is great, we have one still. But is only works on MPEG-2 recordings, so no HD.
My guess is that the advantage for dish with both Archos and iPAD is control over the output format. One format option works across all iPADs.
That would be less-than-optimal on the android platform.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

check a specs of your Archos, it does support H.264; it was dish decision ...perhaps that time not many HD DVR has USB 2.0 ?


----------



## jerry downing (Mar 7, 2004)

Is it possible to have Original Hoppers and New Hoppers on the same system? I would like to replace one of my Joeys with a New Hopper.


----------



## some guy (Oct 27, 2012)

"jerry downing" said:


> Is it possible to have Original Hoppers and New Hoppers on the same system? I would like to replace one of my Joeys with a New Hopper.


Yes, Hopper 2000 and Hopper with Sling will work together.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

jerry downing said:


> Is it possible to have Original Hoppers and New Hoppers on the same system? I would like to replace one of my Joeys with a New Hopper.


Unless they come up with a new type of node, however, you would only be able to have one Hopper and one Hopper 2 "see" each other... because if you had 2 Hoppers on a dual node, you'd have to put your new Hopper 2 on its own node, which would be isolated...

Swapping a Joey for a Hopper 2 will not be easy peasy in terms of cabling/node work...


----------



## n0qcu (Mar 23, 2002)

"Stewart Vernon" said:


> Unless they come up with a new type of node, however, you would only be able to have one Hopper and one Hopper 2 "see" each other... because if you had 2 Hoppers on a dual node, you'd have to put your new Hopper 2 on its own node, which would be isolated...
> 
> Swapping a Joey for a Hopper 2 will not be easy peasy in terms of cabling/node work...


You can run a jumper between client ports on the two nodes and all three hopper will see each other.

Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## 3HaloODST (Aug 9, 2010)

Swapping a Joey for a third Hopper was easy peasy for me  . I was really happy when I found out that you could hook two nodes together. It just made sense that it would work out. I thought about it for a little while (like a week or so) then I said "What the heck" and ran a jumper cable between the nodes. Eureka! It worked! This was several months ago. Lots of discussion was had about it. Very little (negligible) MoCA signal loss between the nodes.


----------



## sregener (Apr 17, 2012)

Stewart Vernon said:


> Unless there is some technical reason... I think it would be a mistake to leave all their current Hopper customers in the dark on this kind of new feature.


The technical reason is probably the ability to re-encode the data stream into a native iPad format at a reasonable speed. It's one thing to Sling the data live, and another thing to Sling 2 hours of data in a reasonably short time period. No doubt the USB connection is not fast enough, nor the processor in the original Sling Adapter, to encode that much data that fast.


----------



## MCHuf (Oct 9, 2011)

Stewart Vernon said:


> IF Dish could do it, I'm sure they would love for all their older customers to call in tomorrow and sign up for Hoppers.


Good luck with that. The increase of $11 (soon to be $10) going from a 722K to 1H/1J is ridiculous. Now if the first Joey was free with the Hopper, like people hoped for before release, than a lot more people would have jumped on the upgrade for only a $4 (soon $3) increase. I know I would have and I know plenty of other Dish subscribers who would have also.

Dish does have every right to charge what they see fit for their equipment and service. But they can also pay to maintain a whole bunch of older equipment too.


----------



## pmjones (Aug 3, 2012)

3HaloODST said:


> Sling Adapter is $50 and the 922 already has Sling built-in.


Obnoxious . . . . I know my 922 has a sling. Yeesh.

Question is what it will cost existing customers who do not have a Hopper to upgrade to the new Hopper. Was told by a CSR today it will be $ 50 plus $ 15 tech vistit.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

some guy said:


> Yes, *Hopper 2000* and Hopper with Sling will work together.


There is no more of such, it's just a "*Hopper*" while new one is "*Hopper 2*"


----------



## zer0cool (Nov 24, 2004)

Stewart Vernon said:


> I wondered about that... if the requirement was Sling (which can be done with a Sling adapter on the current Hopper model) OR if they truly were going to limit it to the Hopper 2 only.
> 
> Unless there is some technical reason... I think it would be a mistake to leave all their current Hopper customers in the dark on this kind of new feature.


Yah, that's gonna' really irritate me, as I've wanted this feature forever, and now my Hopper with External sling adapter won't have it?


----------



## some guy (Oct 27, 2012)

P Smith said:


> There is no more of such, it's just a "*Hopper*" while new one is "*Hopper 2*"


What? It is not called a Hopper 2, it is called Hopper with Sling, just like it is displayed on the outside of the box it comes in. And on the bezzle itself.


----------



## some guy (Oct 27, 2012)

zer0cool said:


> Yah, that's gonna' really irritate me, as I've wanted this feature forever, and now my Hopper with External sling adapter won't have it?


Most likely the reason the new Hopper can do this is because they beefed up the processor and ram.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

n0qcu said:


> You can run a jumper between client ports on the two nodes and all three hopper will see each other.


Have we ever heard if this is officially supported by Dish?

I ask because... I know ethernet works to Joeys as well, but Dish has said it is unofficial... which leads me to think they could disable that feature at some point... so I'm wondering if they could disable the node linking at some point too.


----------



## 3HaloODST (Aug 9, 2010)

"Stewart Vernon" said:


> Have we ever heard if this is officially supported by Dish?
> 
> I ask because... I know ethernet works to Joeys as well, but Dish has said it is unofficial... which leads me to think they could disable that feature at some point... so I'm wondering if they could disable the node linking at some point too.


Doubt it on both counts.

I've ran it by DIRT and they were impressed. There were initially some minor software issues with 3 Hoppers but I reported them to DIRT and a software update was released soon after that fixed the issues.


----------



## VDP07 (Feb 22, 2006)

pmjones said:


> Obnoxious . . . . I know my 922 has a sling. Yeesh.
> 
> Question is what it will cost existing customers who do not have a Hopper to upgrade to the new Hopper. *Was told by a CSR today it will be $ 50 plus $ 15 tech vistit*.


The CSR was mistaken. That quote was likely for the current Hopper. CSR's don't even have the ability to process an H2 upgrade until the 17th. An H2 upgrade will cost Either $200 or $300 depending on your status with DISH


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

some guy said:


> What? It is not called a Hopper 2, it is called Hopper with Sling, just like it is displayed on the outside of the box it comes in. And on the bezzle itself.


Huh ? Did you press Menu twice? Did you seen white label on a back of the DVR ? 
Or you're living in PR Dept world ?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

P Smith said:


> Huh ? Did you press Menu twice? Did you seen white label on a back of the DVR ?
> Or you're living in PR Dept world ?


Where have you seen it called a Hopper 2?


----------



## some guy (Oct 27, 2012)

P Smith said:


> Huh ? Did you press Menu twice? Did you seen white label on a back of the DVR ?
> Or you're living in PR Dept world ?


Hmmm... Menu twice displays Hopper with Sling....white label on the back displays XIP 913. I guess you are right, its officially called the Hopper 2.


----------



## VDP07 (Feb 22, 2006)

All of the literature I've been sent so far says "Hopper with Sling". Hope no one minds if I refer to them as H1 and H2. much simpler.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

some guy said:


> Hmmm... Menu twice displays Hopper with Sling....white label on the back displays XIP 913. I guess you are right, its officially called the Hopper 2.


Are you doing that at home or at CES ? Pretty much you're telling about demo or beta box.
Have you seen white label on a back of H ? Not ? OK, I'll tell you now - it has a name: HOPPER 2000; but a few SW versions back the name changed to simple Hopper. So, the XiP813 still in docs, but for customers. Expect same for production of XiP913 aka Hopper 2.


----------



## 3HaloODST (Aug 9, 2010)

It should really be Hopper 1.5  .


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

then should we take the omitted "2000" designator seriously too ?


----------



## 3HaloODST (Aug 9, 2010)

I thought that the "2000" moniker went out of date 13 years ago anyway  .


----------



## some guy (Oct 27, 2012)

I guess what confused me is the fact you come out and say the OFFICIAL NAME is Hopper2, then in a later post you says its the 913 aka Hopper2.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

OK, the name would find it's own way to orders and paperwork ... Relax.


----------



## some guy (Oct 27, 2012)

Stewart Vernon said:


> Unless they come up with a new type of node, however, you would only be able to have one Hopper and one Hopper 2 "see" each other... because if you had 2 Hoppers on a dual node, you'd have to put your new Hopper 2 on its own node, which would be isolated...
> 
> Swapping a Joey for a Hopper 2 will not be easy peasy in terms of cabling/node work...


Or you could get a second node and put a jumper between the client lines on each node and all 3 Hoppers will see each other.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

some guy said:


> Or you could get a second node and put a jumper between the client lines on each node and all 3 Hoppers will see each other.


Somebody already said this earlier... but I've never seen this as officially supported by either Dish or Echostar. All it takes is a firmware update to disable that functionality IF they decide to implement it in some new way.


----------



## 3HaloODST (Aug 9, 2010)

"Stewart Vernon" said:


> Somebody already said this earlier... but I've never seen this as officially supported by either Dish or Echostar. All it takes is a firmware update to disable that functionality IF they decide to implement it in some new way.


As I said earlier, I told DIRT about issues with 3 Hoppers on MoCA and not long after, a software update was released and what do you know, it fixed the issues. Pretty sure that they don't plan on disabling it.

As for WiFi getting disabled... I can say without a doubt that it won't be disabled. I am however not allowed to say how/why I know this  .


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

because your hands hold their balls


----------



## 3HaloODST (Aug 9, 2010)

Please... Leave your fantasies out of this  .


----------



## randob (Jul 15, 2012)

sregener said:


> The technical reason is probably the ability to re-encode the data stream into a native iPad format at a reasonable speed. It's one thing to Sling the data live, and another thing to Sling 2 hours of data in a reasonably short time period. No doubt the USB connection is not fast enough, nor the processor in the original Sling Adapter, to encode that much data that fast.


Why not leave the format alone and transfer the native file (MPEG-4, right?). Enable this function over a USB WiFi adapter. Leave it overnight if it takes a long time. Let the user worry about how much room he has on his mobile device. And let's see support for Android and BlackBerry 10.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

some guy said:


> What? It is not called a Hopper 2, it is called Hopper with Sling, just like it is displayed on the outside of the box it comes in. And on the bezzle itself.


Which can be nicely shortened to "Slopper"......


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

randob said:


> Why not leave the format alone and transfer the native file (MPEG-4, right?). Enable this function over a USB WiFi adapter. Leave it overnight if it takes a long time. Let the user worry about how much room he has on his mobile device. And let's see support for Android and BlackBerry 10.


For one, your content providers don't want HD files floating about.

For another, the average user won't like the fact, or understand it, when two movies eats up all his storage and nothing more can be transferred.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Laxguy said:


> For one, your content providers don't want HD files floating about.
> 
> For another, the average user won't like the fact, or understand it, when two movies eats up all his storage and nothing more can be transferred.


There is no video compression format what would beat MPEG-4 or VC-1.
Only transcoding to reduced resolution and larger GOPs will make it less size.
Floating ? They will regardless any restriction...


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

P Smith said:


> There is no video compression format what would beat MPEG-4 or VC-1.
> Only transcoding to reduced resolution and larger GOPs will make it less size.
> Floating ? They will regardless any restriction...


Is there something you are saying here other than the obvious?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

not sure, what you try to pull out ...


----------



## Scott Kocourek (Jun 13, 2009)

Here are some of the photos of the Dish booth at CES









.....








.....


----------



## Scott Kocourek (Jun 13, 2009)

....


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Good photos. Are those really Dr. Dre or other hip-hop headphones next to the Sling with Hopper, aka, "Slopper"?


----------



## Scott Kocourek (Jun 13, 2009)

The pics were taken by hdtvfan001 and myself. Thanks HD.


----------



## Ops5 (Feb 25, 2010)

I thought I was going to have this installed tomorrow until at the end of the conversation I'm told there is a $199 fee for the Hopper w/ Sling.  Guess I'll be staying with DTV.

Did I miss something? I don't remember reading about a fee like this for new customers.


----------



## 3HaloODST (Aug 9, 2010)

It's supposed to be free for most new customers.


----------



## VDP07 (Feb 22, 2006)

If you subscribe to the AT120 or higher, the $199.00 lease upgrade fee is waived. If this is your case, I would call again and verify this.


----------



## some guy (Oct 27, 2012)

I just pretended to be a new customer at dish.com and it looks like I could get it free as a new customer. I didn't even have to go as far as entering my personal info. I chose a 3tv set up and entered my zip code and then this appeared with an image of the new Hopper.

Get The HopperTM with Sling® Free!

With new DISH service, qualified customers can get the Hopper with Sling: the most advanced Whole-Home HD DVR in the industry! Connect up to 4 HD TVs with the Hopper and 3 Joeys- free for qualified customers.
(Monthly DVR and receiver fees apply.) 

So unless you aren't qualified for some reason, I would think you can get it free as a new customer.

What program package did you select? Maybe you should sign up at dish.com.


----------



## Ops5 (Feb 25, 2010)

Thanks all. I just subscribed online without a problem. $199 fee credited back. Looking forward to returning to Dish and my 1st Sling device!


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

I just had a Hopper w/Sling and a 2nd non-sling Hopper installed last Friday. H w/Sling was free, 2nd Hopper w/o was $100 but if I had wanted a 2nd w/sling it would have been $200.

This was as a 'new' (returning) customer.


----------



## Ops5 (Feb 25, 2010)

So I got my Hopper w/ Sling and Joey installed on Monday. I've had little time to play with it but so far so good. 

Question: Is there any chance I can utilize my DirecTV DECA broadband adapter components to push internet through the coax? The Dish installer took it all apart of course - I'll probably try it when I have time, but was just wondering if anyone had a definite answer.

Thanks.


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

Assuming you have internet on the Hopper w/Sling either wirelessly or with a wired ethernet connection, you just need to enable bridging to get it to the coax.


Please check to ensure bridging is enabled on both Hoppers soyou can see the HD from either Hopper. 

You can check this feature by pressing the Yellow Hot key on your remote to display the Settings screen on your TV. Press the Blue Hot key for Broadband Setup. Select MoCA from the drop down list below the picture window. Then press the Blue Hot key 2 times. The Bridging button will appear on the right. Select the Bridging button and ensure this feature is enabled.


----------



## Ops5 (Feb 25, 2010)

lparsons21 said:


> Assuming you have internet on the Hopper w/Sling either wirelessly or with a wired ethernet connection, you just need to enable bridging to get it to the coax.
> 
> Please check to ensure bridging is enabled on both Hoppers soyou can see the HD from either Hopper.
> 
> You can check this feature by pressing the Yellow Hot key on your remote to display the Settings screen on your TV. Press the Blue Hot key for Broadband Setup. Select MoCA from the drop down list below the picture window. Then press the Blue Hot key 2 times. The Bridging button will appear on the right. Select the Bridging button and ensure this feature is enabled.


Thanks, I should have been more specific. I can see the hard drive from both receivers. What I'm wanting to do is pull internet out of the receivers coax lines using my DTV DECA adapters in order to feed ethernet switches, which then supply internet to other devices located near each receiver (a tv and a BD player).

I did this with my DTV setup and am just wondering if by chance it will work with Dish equipment. Otherwise I have a daunting ethernet wiring project ahead of me.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

No. You can't use DECA with dish equipment.


----------



## Ops5 (Feb 25, 2010)

P Smith said:


> No. You can't use DECA with dish equipment.


Ok, thanks.


----------



## patmurphey (Dec 21, 2006)

lparsons21 said:


> Assuming you have internet on the Hopper w/Sling either wirelessly or with a wired ethernet connection, you just need to enable bridging to get it to the coax.
> 
> Please check to ensure bridging is enabled on both Hoppers soyou can see the HD from either Hopper.
> 
> You can check this feature by pressing the Yellow Hot key on your remote to display the Settings screen on your TV. Press the Blue Hot key for Broadband Setup. Select MoCA from the drop down list below the picture window. Then press the Blue Hot key 2 times. The Bridging button will appear on the right. Select the Bridging button and ensure this feature is enabled.


Bridging should be enabled ONLY on the ONE Hopper connected to the network.


----------



## some guy (Oct 27, 2012)

lparsons21;3168662 said:


> Assuming you have internet on the Hopper w/Sling either wirelessly or with a wired ethernet connection, you just need to enable bridging to get it to the coax.
> 
> Please check to ensure bridging is enabled on both Hoppers soyou can see the HD from either Hopper.
> 
> You can check this feature by pressing the Yellow Hot key on your remote to display the Settings screen on your TV. Press the Blue Hot key for Broadband Setup. Select MoCA from the drop down list below the picture window. Then press the Blue Hot key 2 times. The Bridging button will appear on the right. Select the Bridging button and ensure this feature is enabled.


Also, bridging passes the IP from one connected Hopper to all other receivers . As stated above, bridging must only be enabled on the one hopper with the IP to avoid other issues. Also, bridging does NOT need to be enabled for DVR sharing, as long as you have both Hoppers to the same node then they should see each other. There is a bug with 2 hopper /0 Joey installs but that should be fixed pretty quickly.


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

Yeah, you're right, bridging should only be set on one Hopper and I would assume that is the one with the actual ethernet connection. In my case, that is the Hopper w/Sling that has wireless internet.

But what bug is there with 2 Hoppers and no Joey installs?


----------



## some guy (Oct 27, 2012)

lparsons21;3169297 said:


> Yeah, you're right, bridging should only be set on one Hopper and I would assume that is the one with the actual ethernet connection. In my case, that is the Hopper w/Sling that has wireless internet.
> 
> But what bug is there with 2 Hoppers and no Joey installs?


Where the Hoppers may not communicate (DVR sharing) without a Joey or HIC installed in a 2 Hopper install. It's supposed to be fixed pretty quickly.


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

I did some looking around and it seems that the 2 Hopper bug is only if you have 2 of the Hopper with Slings installed with no Joeys.

A mix of 1 old and 1 new doesn't have this, nor did I see it talked about with 2 non-sling Hoppers.


----------



## some guy (Oct 27, 2012)

lparsons21;3169347 said:


> I did some looking around and it seems that the 2 Hopper bug is only if you have 2 of the Hopper with Slings installed with no Joeys.
> 
> A mix of 1 old and 1 new doesn't have this, nor did I see it talked about with 2 non-sling Hoppers.


Correct, it's only affecting HWS.


----------

